# Bratty stage?



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

How do you know your pup is in the bratty stage? Im having the hardest time getting her to respond to commands. Also, she loves to bite the couch and everytime I tell her to stop she just keeps going and I goto grab her and she bites me! How do I get to know NO means NO!?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

TheDakotaShow said:


> How do you know your pup is in the bratty stage? Im having the hardest time getting her to respond to commands. Also, she loves to bite the couch and everytime I tell her to stop she just keeps going and I goto grab her and she bites me! How do I get to know NO means NO!?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Spank her a little hahah what i do is i grab the thick skin behind Ace's neck firmly and tell him no.


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

LOL im starting to learn my lesson to not grab her anymore. She is starting to give me that stare where she's not looking directly at me but with her eyes. .like touch me again...redirection is hard when the couch is the biggest toy in the house

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How old is she?

Have you been getting a good start on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

Cause just grabbing a favorite toy for some tug/engagement should get her off the sofa. Or, for me, just running into the kitchen to the treat/training jar for some quick tricks stops the UNwanted chewing/biting.

Sounds though, like the most fun in town for your puppy is the sofa. So you may want to be a bit more PRO-active in your exercise/play/trick training during the day. So your puppy is so busy doing activities you want they come into the house to nap from exhaustion!

How many hundreds of people you socialized her with yet?


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> How old is she?
> 
> Have you been getting a good start on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html
> 
> ...


Imo she is very well socialized but she cant get down how to meet or play with dogs yet. She just conatantly barks at them. Any suggestions? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is only barking because she is happy and excited to interact.. That's how i know my otherwise silent Max really wants something! Best thing is not to avoid it if you feel the other dog and handler are friendly also..It just might be a great teaching lesson! Let him bark once or twice then get his attention all the while letting him see the other dog while you ask him to sit praise then stay while calmly watching the dog from some distance.. if doesnt work then move back and try again such that he obeys you while still having some interest in the other dog. 

Since he is already in excited state the best way the two dogs can interact is you have your pup in sit stay while you can ask the other handler to slowly approach with their dog and let them sniff each other. Both humans should avoid interacting with the dogs initially while the dog check each other out. If dont slowly and positively your pup will eventually get bored of the dog and come back to you for direction else you can encourage her to play with the other dog by your rules which is a must. no jumping or running around without you actually allowing it.  hope that helps a little


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I wish I could remember what I did. All I know is that now when Gunther challenges me all I have to do is stare him down. He'll look at me and do a quiet bark to talk back at me. Sometimes he backs up a little like he's going to jump me and do it anyway. But I just stand there staring at him. I lower my voice deep and monotone and he sulks. 2 seconds later he's over it and trying to get hugs.


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> I wish I could remember what I did. All I know is that now when Gunther challenges me all I have to do is stare him down. He'll look at me and do a quiet bark to talk back at me. Sometimes he backs up a little like he's going to jump me and do it anyway. But I just stand there staring at him. I lower my voice deep and monotone and he sulks. 2 seconds later he's over it and trying to get hugs.



HEHE I guess that's called maturity.. currently my 6month isn't at that stage yet so staring down becomes a game for him like my eyes invite him to do something naughty. I have noticed if I remain calm and request him sincerely whilst talking to him about what he will be rewarded once he obeys that gets to him much more.. Is that normal that he is more reluctant to obey loud and angry voice? He is very compliant just not when I'm screaming.. Sure has taught me to be more calm and patient :wub:


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah, I can't remember how old he was when it started working. He's almost 1 year now.


----------



## njk (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd read about this bratty stage so much on this forum but didn't think my girl would go through it as she'd seemed to just be getting better and better. Then, right on 7 months, she suddenly started challenging and reverting back to her puppy-brattiness. Couldn't believe it haha I finally saw what everyone was talking about! We're just really pushing the NILiF training now and it's really helped so far.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

TheDakotaShow said:


> How do you know your pup is in the bratty stage? Im having the hardest time getting her to respond to commands. Also, she loves to bite the couch and everytime I tell her to stop she just keeps going and I goto grab her and she bites me! How do I get to know NO means NO!?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As soon as you say no, and she doesn't listen then make her. Don't repeat your self or they will learn to ignore you. If she bits you smack your finger on the muzzle and say no. If she bits again, put her in time out. Don't give up, be strong and don't let her walk all over you. They don't out grow behavior, they get worse. So snap it in the butt before it gets out of hand. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*I completely agree with the previous poster*

Don't tolerate disobedience. Don't repeat yourself.

I'm a guy and I have a very loud voice when I want to use it. When my Zeus was at that stage and I realized that I was teaching him to disobey by allowing him to disobey and cause me to repeat my command I gave him a very aggressive growl from deep in the diaphragm and charged him.

If he bit me I gave him a quick smack on the nose with authority.

Only had to do it once or twice and things improved. 

Recently, I was on the living room floor (rug) and playing around with my 21 year-old Son with the dog nearby and from my knees I stood erect, raised my hands over my head like a conquering warrior over my supine Son and gave one of the those Rebel yells and the most amazing thing happened.

Zeus immediately came between the two of us and laid down on his belly and then rolled to his back and turned over in the most submissive pose I've ever seen in him. Apparently, he thought it was a flashback.

React immediately. React forcefully. Get his attention. Establish yourself as intolerant and demanding. He'll serve you well for years. It's just not something they forget.

Only problem is he didn't listen to anyone else for a while.

LF


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Urgh, Dex had a bratty stage luckily my adopted ones are over the brat stage but i remember the night dex was in the car with the window rolled down, he was in our driveway and the car was parked we were just going to drive up to the park and take him for a walk. Andrew wanted to mountain bike on his way home from work the next day so he took the bike out of the garage to put it in the van and dexter decided that he was leaving. He always hated mountain biking lol, he jumped thru the window and ran away, well we searched high and low for him until 3 am, i was on the phone with animal control and the next morning i had called every shelter and vet in the area and he was all over fb being networked. He was eventually running as fast as he could up the street heading north. He was filthy and smelly and had branches and twigs caught in his long coat..i have never been so mad at him and so happy to see him at the same time lol then there was the time he chewed a hold thru the wall and all the carpet on the stairs...so yes i would say mega brat stage.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How old is she? I saw that MRL asked earlier but I didn't see a reply.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I was just patient. Loud "NO" with a redirection. Hardcore NILIF. Not even potty breaks were done off leash. He was attached to me all the time except for bedtime and feeding time. Wasn't allowed on the couch and had to earn everything.

He was definitely frustrated at first being attached to me but he got used to it. After two weeks of doing it the issues lessened and when he started back up (not listening/not recalling) back on the leash he went. It really only lasted about two months altogether. No more freedom and had to earn everything. I still use it day to day. Having to sit/wait with held eye contact when the door is opened and then released to go outside. Having to earn all his treats and has to do a pretty long sit/stay for his food with eye contact ect...


----------

